# Operation Spring Thaw



## Termite (Oct 10, 2010)

Ok guys I've been wanting to organize one of these for a while. I have located a deserving BOTL that I would like to hit in a big way. There will be no min. or max on number of BOTL that can participate. Whoever signs up by launch date will be included. 

Sign up if you are interested :attention:

Launch date will be Friday April 29th

1. Termite


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Who? PM please....because the Zilla Killas are looking for their next target as well and have a few in mind. Maybe we can get some (or all) of us on board?


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Heck - I'm pretty much always up for a bombing. I'm in.


----------



## Termite (Oct 10, 2010)

Oldmso54 said:


> Heck - I'm pretty much always up for a bombing. I'm in.


1. Termite
2. Oldmso54 :banana:


----------



## curtis (Jan 23, 2011)

look out below..................

:brick:


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

I'm always good for mass destruction

sign me up


----------



## Termite (Oct 10, 2010)

i1. Termite
2. Oldmso54
3. Vicini


----------



## Termite (Oct 10, 2010)

This is going to be a themed hit, it will be very funny and it is the thought that counts one cigar or twenty it won't matter to the recipient. So if you are on the edge on this one feel free to jump in! That said the number of participants is also not super important, if you are in for a good laugh keep track of this thread :thumb:


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

themed? sweet I am in!


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Sorry for the noobish question, but what does BOTL stand for?


----------



## Richm20 (May 31, 2009)

max gas said:


> Sorry for the noobish question, but what does BOTL stand for?


Brother Of the Leaf


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Richm20 said:


> Brother Of the Leaf


I see. Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## Termite (Oct 10, 2010)

Reino said:


> themed? sweet I am in!


1. Termite
2. Oldmso54
3. Vicini 
4. Reino

Awesome! Details will be sent to you gents by PM. There is still lots of room and time :beerchug:


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

I'm tentatively in. PM me the theme and I'll see if I can get whatever it is together.


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

tentative? really purdy lips???? come on man! =)


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

I sure hope your target is has their blast shields up, the poor sucker will never know what hit him...


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

Reino said:


> tentative? really purdy lips???? come on man! =)


Hey man, if it involves duct tape or pink ponies or something I don't have the supplies on hand. We can't all be as *ahem* eccentric as Ray.


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

I hear you I cant either, we all know Ray is special!


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

Alright, got the details and frilly pink pony duct tape was acquired. I'm good to go.


----------



## Termite (Oct 10, 2010)

1. Termite
2. Oldmso54
3. Vicini 
4. Reino
5. ktblunden


----------



## carpenter (Feb 20, 2011)

*I'm in,* this should be fun

1. Termite
2. Oldmso54
3. Vicini 
4. Reino
5. ktblunden
6. Carpenter


----------



## Termite (Oct 10, 2010)

carpenter said:


> *I'm in,* this should be fun
> 
> 1. Termite
> 2. Oldmso54
> ...


Yep, should be great! :banana:


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

op2:


----------



## chrisw (Mar 15, 2011)

apr 29? sure


----------



## Termite (Oct 10, 2010)

1. Termite
2. Oldmso54
3. Vicini 
4. Reino
5. ktblunden
6. Carpenter
7. crisw


----------



## Termite (Oct 10, 2010)

1. Termite
2. Oldmso54
3. Vicini 
4. Reino
5. ktblunden
6. Carpenter
7. crisw 
8. djangos


----------



## ignite223 (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm in...always looking to share a laugh!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Did you PM me the details Mark? Who and What? the 29th will be tough for me, but I could send end of day on the 28th, if I decide to get in on this one too.


----------



## Termite (Oct 10, 2010)

1. Termite
2. Oldmso54
3. Vicini 
4. Reino
5. ktblunden
6. Carpenter
7. crisw 
8. djangos 
9. ignite223

Kipp,
I sent you a message :thumb:


----------



## chrisw (Mar 15, 2011)

Not to nitpick but if you don't spell my name right I might just decide to hit you rather than the target... LMAO


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> Did you PM me the details Mark? Who and What? the 29th will be tough for me, but I could send end of day on the 28th, if I decide to get in on this one too.


I'll be sending mine at the end of the day on the 28th because I leave town the morning of the 29th


----------



## carpenter (Feb 20, 2011)

chrisw said:


> Not to nitpick but if you don't spell my name right I might just decide to hit you rather than the target... LMAO


Mark, how hard is it really to spell Chris. Glad my name wasn't something hard like Bob or Tim, LOL

Anyways looking forward to this so I thought I would bump it up so others might get in on it last second. It is for a real deserving BOTL, IMHO


----------



## Termite (Oct 10, 2010)

carpenter said:


> Mark, how hard is it really to spell Chris. Glad my name wasn't something hard like Bob or Tim, LOL


I see how it is :kicknuts:Kickin' a brother when he is down.....er drinking on vacation :rofl:


----------



## Termite (Oct 10, 2010)

chrisw said:


> Not to nitpick but if you don't spell my name right I might just decide to hit you rather than the target... LMAO


1. Termite
2. Oldmso54
3. Vicini 
4. Reino
5. ktblunden
6. Carpenter
7. chrisw :sorry:
8. djangos 
9. ignite223

You should all be receiving some further details today. Please let me know if you don't get a PM


----------



## Termite (Oct 10, 2010)

T -2 days! :fear:


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Alot of group bombs occuring. Very Dangerous.


----------



## Termite (Oct 10, 2010)

This is going off tomorrow....watch out ainkiller:

0309 3220 0000 6100 1*** (set for AM launch) eep:


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

Gathering my ordinance together and I have a stop to make tonight for one last minute inclusion and will be ready to drop it off at the PO tomorrow.


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Getting ready to launch as well...........most likely tomorrow afternoon!


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

djangos said:


> Getting ready to launch as well...........most likely tomorrow afternoon!


Want are you getting yourself into Sandz? I think I created a monster


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Big Bull said:


> Want are you getting yourself into Sandz? I think I created a monster


I think you did! This is awesome!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

I'll actually be launching tomorrow AM!


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

hmmmmm, still April............ break out the duct tape boys!


----------



## carpenter (Feb 20, 2011)

Reino said:


> hmmmmm, still April............ break out the duct tape boys!


I was thinking that same thing as I walked past a roll of duct tape in my house.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

This is going to be good, nice job fellas!


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Of course, that goes without saying! Duct tape is a must!


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

Locked and loaded


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Launch initiated:

0310 2010 0001 3430 51xx


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

bomb away......0494 2435 6110 2112 xxxx


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Look out below!!!


----------



## carpenter (Feb 20, 2011)

On its way to target!!!!

0310 0480 0001 7756 xxxx


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

Mine is off. Don't have the DC on hand, so just pretend I posted one with some numbers X'ed out.


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Mine went yesterday afternoon as promised!

DC: 3010048000023837****

Cheers and have fun! Monday should be a fun day!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Run for the hills, bomb shelters, or anywhere you think is safe (which is nowhere of course).

The birds are in the air, god help all of us

whomever the target is, it was an honor posting with you, good luck


----------



## carpenter (Feb 20, 2011)

djangos said:


> Mine went yesterday afternoon as promised!
> 
> DC: 3010048000023837****
> 
> Cheers and have fun! Monday should be a fun day!


I think mine is scheduled for Tuesday. So it should be a couple fun days for him.


----------



## ignite223 (Jan 11, 2009)

Launched!!!!


----------



## Termite (Oct 10, 2010)

Hey guys,

I just wanted to say *thanks* for participating in this bombing, it was a lot of fun for me and the results were awesome!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Termite said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I just wanted to say *thanks* for participating in this bombing, it was a lot of fun for me and the results were awesome!


Agreed - you did a great job Mark


----------

